# livestock shopping options



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey everyone,

just wondering if anyone knew of other other local stores that sell marine fish in Van, BBY, RMD. So far I have:

IPU
J&L
King Ed
Advanced Aquatics Kingdom (Never going there again)
Aquariums West
reefsupplies (online site)

On a side note, am I the only one who finds it frustrating most stores dont have a current inventory list? I saw a particular fish that intrigued me at J&L last night only to find out they were already all sold when I called this morning  Good thing I called b4 making the long drive out there lol


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

If you're in Richmond, I can bring you fish from Oceanic


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

do you work there or somthing albert?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Albert is awesome, and he sells corals as well out of his place in Richmond.
Virual here has a new business dealing with net caught marine fish, you can Pm him or visit his face book page.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks fish rookie, i will look into that


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

More of a volunteer, haha.

I also grow a lot of my own corals at home.

Will probably start doing a small time high-end fish thing nearing the fall.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

nice, i'll be on the lookout for that albert.


----------

